# Daz Scooby shoot



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I had a little photo shoot with Daz and his very nice Scooby today, we used the rig and got a couple of great shots.







Flickr gallery >> http://www.flickr.com/photos/byngmeister/sets/72157622077552618/

Anybody else who fancies a shoot let me know 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant pics, lovely flake on that scoob :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

v.nice matey, you could lick your dinner of that car, very clean - any before shots inc.rig? 

drew


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

cheers david some nice pics there mate it was a good day :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

buckas said:


> any before shots inc.rig?


Shots before Photoshop.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

good work mate, have you tried positioning the rig so you get more of the front end in? or from the roof to get some shots of the rears? 

cant wait till i get paid so i can get som claps and a massive pole haha


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ahhhhh thats how you do it, I thought you slung the rig from your car and drove along side it rather than mounting it on the car you're driving, very nice! Local to me as well!


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

looking very smart daz.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

good pics love the colour


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

@byngmeister: Have you ever contemplated hanging the rig from a chase car like they do in the movies? Saves you having to get busy with the cloning then, although much more difficult to do I'd imagine lol


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Mother-Goose said:


> @byngmeister: Have you ever contemplated hanging the rig from a chase car like they do in the movies? Saves you having to get busy with the cloning then, although much more difficult to do I'd imagine lol


i did this at the wk end and its bloody hard work as both cars have to be at the same speed and then there are focus issues if you can get it right its great but i took around 60 photos last wk end using that method and got 1 sharp image, its a bit hit and miss


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeh, probably easier to have someone sitting in the boot of the camera car isn't it lol I know what's what the car mags do, you can see why!


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

the car mags use a rig like dave has an then they push both cars at the same speed around 2-3mph an use a remote for the shutter i done a feature not so long ago with a mag an thats how they done it anyhow:thumb:


----------

